# Shrooom Looken?



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

anyone found a bag full yet? been pretty slow down my way.think Ill go look for some. mite as well take a fishing pole while Im at it. In a while.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Good news and bad news. Bad news is I think morels are extinct. good news is the skeeters and ticks made it thru the winter.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep! Last weekend the gray ones were found up here real good. Picked 61 yellows and white yesterday on my way home from work!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

TrapperJohn said:


> Yep! Last weekend the gray ones were found up here real good. Picked 61 yellows and white yesterday on my way home from work!


to be up that way friday and saturday, Ill have to get out and look a bit.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I picked 126 grey morels on mother's day in Commerce twp. Last weekend after the convention I went to the cabin in Gladwin and got 14 black morels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

After another poor black season I'm now finding whites as well...50+ in 10 minutes yesterday. But this ongoing rain and incoming cold weather is not going to help them.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I think they are done here in monroe and washtenaw county, started picking may 8th. Haven't found any in the past week. Gil i havent been in it for years but sutton rd and rogers hwy east side of tecumseh used to be a great spot. Skeeters and ticks are out in force.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

micooner said:


> I think they are done here in monroe and washtenaw county, started picking may 8th. Haven't found any in the past week. Gil i havent been in it for years but sutton rd and rogers hwy east side of tecumseh used to be a great spot. Skeeters and ticks are out in force.


My back yard. I live about 2 miles west of there.generaly I find alot in my yard, not this year. who you know over that way? comforts or kapnicks


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

gilgetter said:


> My back yard. I live about 2 miles west of there.generaly I find alot in my yard, not this year. who you know over that way? comforts or kapnicks


Well Dad worked 40 years at Products before he passed, Gramps was born in that old brick house that sits on sutton rd by the chemical factory. Before I went into fords I ran a large farm and we use to buy tile from comforts. Took many river **** off of rogers hwy before tecumseh went the "yuppie route" and put in that park there LOL Oh yeah cant remember the bars name south side of 50 right in downtown but the lady owner lived across from the water wheel and would let me park at her house and run to the south down the river bottom, good times back then.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The big yellers have been up for a week. 3 days of rain, and 3 nights of frost have taken their toll, but the harvest is plenty. Sold 20# on the hwy. past few days. Just pulling the last of the fur off the stretchers here this morn. Been a LONG season. The giants will be up next. However, looks like another long bout of rain. Not good. The giants are good stuffed and done under the broiler. Anyone else still working fur?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

micooner said:


> Well Dad worked 40 years at Products before he passed, Gramps was born in that old brick house that sits on sutton rd by the chemical factory. Before I went into fords I ran a large farm and we use to buy tile from comforts. Took many river **** off of rogers hwy before tecumseh went the "yuppie route" and put in that park there LOL Oh yeah cant remember the bars name south side of 50 right in downtown but the lady owner lived across from the water wheel and would let me park at her house and run to the south down the river bottom, good times back then.


We didnt run into each other back when. I trapped and hunted all that where the fen is now.A Mr. Porter Farmed what is now the golf corse. used to kill birds down in there, It was nothing to kill a limit down there, wait till they came to roost and wack em. another guy named crawford trapped down in the bottoms also, aint heard about him in years. I think he went south. sure was a good time and place sorry as hell its gone.


----------

